
Female Founders Have Brought in Just 2.2% of US VC Again This Year - atlasunshrugged
https://techcrunch.com/2018/11/04/female-founders-have-brought-in-just-2-2-of-us-vc-this-year-yes-again/
======
LTladyengineer
I'd really like to discuss % of female founders looking for VC funds. Also,
let's break it down between Angel & VC.

For example, if I have 100 startups founded by men and 100 startups founded by
women, what percent of the male-founded startups are raising money versus the
percent of female-founded startups (within that 100) are raising money?

Also, if we have 500 startups raising money, how many of those are female
founded? That makes a difference in the power of "just 2.2%."

Finally, I hate that this number gets tossed around, conflating the difference
between angel/private investor money versus VC/institutional investor money.

How many women successfully raise an angel round but never go on to look for
institutional financing?

There's got to be some behavioral research that explains this beyond
"investors are misogynistic" which is how these stats get interpreted every
time.

